# 2018 diesel Cruze TD



## Dantheman420 (Jul 14, 2021)

I was not sure if this was the right area to post this. If it isn’t, someone can tell me and I will move it. OK so my car drives fine it has 70,000 miles on it however at times service stabilitrack steering assist reduced along with my ABS light come on on soon this is because these modules all work in tandem, I understand that something to do with the temperature of Grease within the power steering assist part . Anyway, these lights come on with no check engine light battery is four years old. I have heard that that could be an issue , but I have no issue starting and drives fine often problem will correct itself as I’m driving. Sometimes if I turn the car off for 20 seconds and restart it I will also be fine. This is intermittent. Sometimes it won’t happen for three weeks. Sometimes it happens once a day every day , someone please give me some insight I do not have a check engine light so I’m not sure if there any codes I have only had a couple things worked on at the dealership a nox sensor replaced and slave cylinder replaced at 23,000 miles. Anyone opinion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Hook up a diagnostics reader. Search all faults present and pending. That's a good starting point. Shot gun troubleshooting most of the time is unreliable and costly if you throw parts at it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Sometimes those types of errors can also be caused by wheel sensors.


----------



## honkeytoast907 (3 mo ago)

Check & re-seat any connections you can get your hands on. Including your battery terminals.

Sounds like a long shot, but you have a long shot random problem. Circuits bouncing open and closed will raise all kinds of random hell.

I replaced a wheel bearing and the code still showed up. I replaced the sensor. Code shows up. I look at the terminals on the wire side and their rusty. Turns out, I Never needed the bearing or sensor! The crappy connection was all it was. Gheesh.


----------

